# New pictures of Samwise and Ruby



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

Here are a couple of new shots of Samwise and Ruby. I know it's a GR forum but I just couldn't exclude her, lol, she'd probably bite me.

The first one is my new favorite. I just think he's gorgeous in this picture. In the second one I was playing around with the color features in my camera. The third is my tired, sweet boy. The fourth and fifth are proof that they actually do sleep sometimes. The last two are of my goofy girl.

Thanks for letting me share.

Christi


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I do see quite the resemblance to Samson.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

nice pics, I like the first one too, and Ruby is a little darling. Tom's 2 best buddies are collies and they keep him on his toes


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

They are both beautiful doggies!


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

Aww, they are both stunning dogs.


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Yeah, Dave, it's an interesting combo, those two. She literally runs circles around him. He's the most calm, mellow puppy, not at all what I expected, so he just lets her. We all get tired just watching her!


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

What lovely dogs, thank you for sharing the photos its lovely to see them. I just love the last photo of Ruby...its such a beautiful photo!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice pics! Why is Ruby goofy? Tell us, please....


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Samwise is a gorgeous Golden. And Ruby's eyes are beautiful!


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh, they are adorable. Samwise got so big! I love both of their expressions. What sweet faces!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

There both sweet beautiful dogs! Kody plays with Abby, she's my sons new B/lab pup. She's spunky too, but Kody is even more spunkier. lol 

They look like they do well together.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Great photos!! Both are so gorgous.


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

Thank you all so very much! I'm so exhausted from working nights and not sleeping during the day at all and this really made me smile. Thank you.

Ruby is goofy because she can't sit still EVER. She's an Aussie so I knew she'd be full of energy but she really surprises me. If I don't challenge her somehow, each day, she'll let me know she's bored. She literally runs circles around Samwise. He just lays there and watches her with this hilarious look on his face.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I love your dogs!!

Beautiful Golden Ret. and GORGEOUS BORDER COLLIE!

I HAVE a Golden Ret. and a Samoyed~


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

Actually, Ruby is an Aussie. You can't tell in those pictures but she has no tail. People mistake her for a BC all the time so I'm used to it, lol. 

It's funny how the two breeds can sometimes look so similar but they're not related at all.


----------

